# Hysteroscopy and do I need a lap and dye??



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a date for a hysterroscopy in January and my consultant also wants to do a hydrotubation, which I believe is a lap and dye. I'm just not sure if I need this and it's freaking me out as I will have scars. He just wants to see if the tubes are open....why not just give me an HSG? I can't get hold of his secretary as she's away until the new year.

Do you think it's worth having it done?

Also do you have to be at a particular point in your cycle? I think I'm due on at the same time as op.

Thanks all x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Hydrotubation and laparoscopy are both different procedures, sounds like they are investigating your tubes rather than a laparoscopy which is more invasive.

Good luck


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm having my lap and dye next month and it doesn't matter where you are in your cycle or if your on your period. You just can't have unprotected sex in that cycle.

I would rather have the lap because you have a general anaesthetic whereas the others your awake 

X


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a Hysteroscopy in October, under general anaesthetic. They didn't check my tubes that time because I had that done with a lap back in 2008. 

From what you say, I think they will be testing the tubes by pumping dye through them when they do the Hysteroscopy for you. This will be done transvaginally, rather than through a laparoscopy, which would involve an incision in your tummy. 

Do you know if you will have a general anaesthetic?


----------

